# Great, Great, Great Grandfather'S Pocket Watch!



## Dunnster (Dec 28, 2009)

What a great day....my wife and I went over to visit her grandparents who are in their late eighties and her grandad gave me this pocket watch. It belonged to his Mum's, Mum's Dad, so in other words, my wife's great, great, great grandfather. We are not sure if he is the first owner and I know very little else about it, other than it runs well, has the markings CB on the crown and some hallmarks inside the case. There are also some old coins attached which have mostly worn away, but one refers to "Caroline, our consort to George V" although these could have been added at any time.

I would love to know anything about it, particularly age and manufacturer. What better place to ask than here.

Thanks in advance....now for the pics which I took tonight:


----------



## Dunnster (Dec 28, 2009)




----------



## Dunnster (Dec 28, 2009)

I just noticed the initials JF on the inside of the caseback too.


----------



## Dick Browne (Dec 16, 2008)

The movement is an english lever movement, very popular and used in many thousands of watches, but a nice movement to work on.

Can you get a closer shot of the assay mark? The bits I can make out are the lion, which denotes sterling silver, the shield which means that the case was assayed in Chester, and the makers mark, JF - on the Chester register this is going to relate to one of four case makers, James Fenton and John Fleckner are the ones with records on the register. The other two have no information, and it looks like your watch is from one of these case makers.

I think the letter O style relates to 1897 - take a look at this link for a comparison.

Hope this helps

Richard


----------



## Dunnster (Dec 28, 2009)

Thanks Richard, that is really helpful and interesting. I have zoomed the picture below, is that the one you meant?


----------



## Guest (Sep 27, 2011)

ooooo chester hallmarks, if im not mistaken the assaying office closed in the early 60s making chester stuff more sought after


----------

